# I Cant Talk To Myself :(



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

I always do but the forum says its not possible

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Well, talk to me - did you get the coil jig?


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

I did indeed..  Awesome little jig.. Haven't got round to using it yet. Been testing all the basic new clearomizers I have got in to be able to recommend to customers


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

The set screw takes an unusual 1/16" hex to fasten - you will have to visit a good hardware store for that. 
Love it that you guys now have good stock, probably hard on the cash flow, but well worth it in the end. I am always prepared to pay more if I know I'm covered for spares and the like.


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Well sharri and I havent taken really any capital out since we have started so we can continue to grow the catalog for you guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Well sharri and I havent taken really any capital out since we have started so we can continue to grow the catalog for you guys.



And we are eternally grateful! I know all about leaving the cash flow in the business for growth...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Well sharri and I havent taken really any capital out since we have started so we can continue to grow the catalog for you guys.


Awesome.


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

@Gizmo 

We await shipment number 2...


----------

